# Need help making a 2.5 gallon dart tank



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

That or an upright five gallon tank. My dad kinda turned me down in my 55 gallon costa rican dart tank, which would have been cool, but he's going to let me do that with fish instead, so a 2.5 or 5 gallon upright dart tank would be pretty cool to have since I can't go the full distance. 

What frogs do well in small tanks such as these? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

You couldn't really fit any darts into a 2.5, and a 5 would only be enoughr oom for 1. Go for a 10, or maybe even a 20.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

I really can't do anything bigger. 5 is the most


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a couple of fants that I've been keeping in different 2.5s for a few months now, and they're doing fine, but for the long term 5 is the minimum.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I personally would not recommend a 5 gallon tank considering you are brand new to this hobby. You couldn't keep most "beginner" frogs in there, definitely not the auratus you mentioned in your other post. I have 4 breeding auratus in a 10 gallon horizontal tank... a bit cramped but they seem to be getting along very well.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Keep in mind, if you cannot provide adaquecy for the animals, its best not to get any. I'm not trying to discourage you, but for the animals interest, those who cannot get full adaquecy really have no business keeping animals. Perhaps try a 10 gallon vertical for a single leuc?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Why can't you get a 10 gallon? They are only around $10.00, and the stand wouldn't be too much if you got a rought iron one, or had a dresser or something to put it on.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Rob
I must agree. While I use 5 gal tanks for quarantining thumbnails, I would rec at least a 10 for long term. Many of the bigger frogs might find that a bit cramped in the vertical position although it could be done...I use 20 gal for the bigger animals and 10V for the thumbnails. As far as cost, a 10gal tank is very economical, and a pair of leucs that like the vertical space might be fine as a 10V.

S


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ecplipse makes a 7 gal hex, that would probably be fine for 1 thumb, maybe a pair, its got a small foot print but is fairly tall. Also wal mart often has 5 gal hexes, they are exactly like the eclpipse 5 gal hexes but are sold as generic and at about $30 dollars instead of 40-60 like the name brand ones. You can tell the tank is made by the same people though, they are identical.

Hope they eventually start making an off brand version of the 7 gal hex, cuz they sell for 70-80 at pets mart with is to much i think for that size tank. But these tanks are good cuz you can use a screw in compact flourecent and get plenty of light in there. You will need to frog/ff proof the hood though, there are several small holes for cords and stuff that things can escape thru which need to be sealed. Thats how i had my only dart frog fatality so far....green auratus got out a small hole i didnt notice at the top of one of the 5 gal hexes.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I myself thought about buying an acrylic tank like that, but the problem I continuously have is the potential for the frogs to burn themselves on the light bulbs. The bulbs are NOT shielded, (at least the incandescent, screw in ones are.)

Why spend extra money when you cannot even take advantage of the filter?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

In the eclipse tanks and generic copies there is an acrylic shield under the light. In mine i drilled small holes inte canopy for extra ventilation. Filter or not its hard to beat a 5 gal hex with compact flourcent lighting for around 30 bucks (if u get the generic at walmart)


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

As a beginner you should stick to the, "one frog per five gallon" rule. As you get a bit more experience you can challenge this rule a bit. For example, I have a few pairs of tinc group frogs in 5.5 gallon tanks and they are doing fine. So to answer your question you could put a single dart of almost anytype in a five gallon. If you decide on a tinc group frog I would make it a horizontal if you choose a thumbnail then make it vertical.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Is there a list somewhere, or is it by species, which frogs are tincs and which are thumbnails?


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Here is a list of the different dendrobate groups. http://www.dartfrog.tk/caresheets/dendro_groups.htm


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

is there any larger "discount" 10 gallon vivarium?

I'd like one of the acrylic ones for my mantellas like that.


----------

